# looking for a friend



## jeanbess

I wonder if there is anyone around downtown Binbrook Ontario that knit or go for walks I like to walk for about 1 hr. most days and would like to have company .we have just moved here and I sure miss my walking buddy so we can discuss our knitting


----------



## Bobbie K

I wish I lived by you. I'm looking for the same thing!


----------



## jeanbess

Bobbie K said:


> I wish I lived by you. I'm looking for the same thing!


that is a little bit far to walk thanks


----------



## retiredR

I wish I were closer, I walk everyday also. I am in Erie, Pa.


----------



## Irish knitter

I wish I had a friend to walk with also. I do not walk as it is too mountainous. I'd also like a fried to discuss the bible with. 

Oh.....if I could just live in a flat place!!!


----------



## JoanL

wow sure wish some of you ladies lived near me too...
almost all the women I meet ....alone or not....are lonely
there has got to be some kind of outreach for this


----------



## laura1964

wel im always hoping for friends but im even further away and im afraid cant walk far either!


----------



## Rita Ann

I walk every morning...but in Florida....


----------



## uscgmom4

Need a walking buddy too!


----------



## Chezl

Since my dog died 6 weeks ago, I haven't been walking either. Will be taking my ferrets out instead.


----------



## SouthernGirl

good luck with finding someone. It's so much fun to have a friend to walk with.


----------



## gcole

Where in Florida are you?


----------



## craftylady4ever

Good luck. I also would love to have a knitting walker friend.


----------



## cbjlinda

you are not alone its that way every where it seems. we live in n.c. and would you believe I can't find any knitters near me let alone walkers. I go to wallmart three days a week and do my walking.


jeanbess said:


> I wonder if there is anyone around downtown Binbrook Ontario that knit or go for walks I like to walk for about 1 hr. most days and would like to have company .we have just moved here and I sure miss my walking buddy so we can discuss our knitting


----------



## 23607

Looking for a fellow knitter...but in Michigan. If I could walk to you, I would be thin and lovely...hmmmmmmm


----------



## Gerrie Pennock

I would like to find someone near me also. Even getting together to knit or crochet would be nice.


----------



## Gerrie Pennock

JeanBess lets keep asking this question. It is bound to catch on and we may find fellow knitters/walkers to meet up with. How hard can it be since so many responded as wanting to participate. You are our catalyst. Gerrie


----------



## jeaniebug

I would also like a friend to walk and knit with.


----------



## grandmaof7

I'd love to find a walking partner again. I lost 63 lbs. by walking years ago.


----------



## nevadalynn

I am so grateful for my knitting partner.....we belong to the same groups and get together at our local Starbucks and each other's homes......nothing in the world like the perfect knitting friend!


----------



## Nsl

Also need a friend to walk with and share crochet/knitting ideas and projects.New in east fort worth Texas and also not easy meeting friends.Lets hope this does catch on as seems there are a lot of us out there.Just the few comments on this and we already have a good group started we are just not near each other bummer.


----------



## beejay

I'm also A WalMart walker. Going to the mall was to far to drive to get there. I was at WalMart fairly early one morning and noticed a couple of people power walking and a couple others just walking. First time I knew folks actually went there just to walk. Now I'm one. My couple of knitting friends don't care to go walking but we have fun knitting and talking.


----------



## kathy320

Hmmm, anyone in Queens, NY, looking for this kind of connection?


----------



## Margit

jeaniebug said:


> I would also like a friend to walk and knit with.


Sounds like a great idea........I live in Atlantic Highlands, New Jersey!!!!!!


----------



## christine flo

hope you find someone


----------



## KnitNorth

Wouldn't that be luverly. I too love to walk and would appreciate a friend to encourage me out. Also, would be such fun to have a friend with common interests close by.
I've tried with 2 neighbour friends; invited them to join classes when I have, suggested starting a walking group. But, it never happens.
My one good 'crafty' friend who I join in polymer clay classes lives a 1/2 hour drive away, so once a week is all we manage. BUT, never get to talk about knitting.
Good luck in your search!


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine

I am sooo lucky . I have a good friend I walk with and we do knitting CALs together too .


----------



## WandaT

cbjlinda: I lived in Fayetteville for three years and they have a lovely knitters guild there. Not sure if they have groups in other parts of the state, but it would be worth an google search for knitters guild. Let me know what you find. I was actually very pleased with the group. Very friendly and not snobby....


----------



## WandaT

Last year some of us on KP who live in KY decided to have a weekend get together. Eight of us met in Oct and then we decided to do it again in April. We set up a FAcebook page and we post our projects and questions just about every day. We aflso share lifes pleasures and trials. We have become such good friends and more and more ladies are joining us all the time. So, maybe this posting will catch the attention of others in your area and you can get a group started.


----------



## WandaT

Thank God that I understood very early in life that my husband could not be my everything. I started cultivating friendships so I could share the things I loved (sewing, knitting) that he was not interested in. I am always trying to make new friends because they do serve such a positive influence in my life. I hope each of you find someone to share your gifts with and to keep you company with the walking.


----------



## cbjlinda

Living in n.c. it is hotttttt and most people go to the mall to walk but I live too far so I have just recently decided why not go to wallmart and walk. the only bad thing is that when I am walking I notice things and never get out of there without spending moneyyyyy.


beejay said:


> I'm also A WalMart walker. Going to the mall was to far to drive to get there. I was at WalMart fairly early one morning and noticed a couple of people power walking and a couple others just walking. First time I knew folks actually went there just to walk. Now I'm one. My couple of knitting friends don't care to go walking but we have fun knitting and talking.


----------



## cbjlinda

Evidently they still have some in fayetville but there are none listed for Goldsboro or mount olive .


WandaT said:


> cbjlinda: I lived in Fayetteville for three years and they have a lovely knitters guild there. Not sure if they have groups in other parts of the state, but it would be worth an google search for knitters guild. Let me know what you find. I was actually very pleased with the group. Very friendly and not snobby....


----------



## brdlvr27

Looking for the same but I'm in Southern Utah - maybe have a walkathon and everyone meet in the middle!


----------



## sutclifd

For the American ladies looking for knitters: the Knitters Guild of America lists knitting groups. Or put a note in Craig's List for a walking friend or a knitting buddy. Just plan to meet somewhere safe -- and not at your home. A coffee shop or a public park might work.

Outside the US: Your LYS (if you have one) may know of someone. The women's groups that met in the town halls when I lived in the UK were always a good place to meet people with like interests.

I moved recently to a small island with not many people. I was on the ferry, crossing to the mainland one day, knitting away -- one of the mates saw me and took my name and phone number. Turned out his wife was an avid knitter and we began knitting together. We now have a group of about 35 people who knit, crochet, hook rugs, embroider -- whatever. This is a 'winter' retreat area -- few of us live here year round. So sometimes we're twenty, and sometimes we're two -- but we keep meeting, knitting, and chatting! So, take your knitting out for coffee, or to ride the bus, or to the library . . .


----------



## Select7777

Anybody for Long Island looking to form a group


----------



## Cannhairdesign

Joan i used to live in Aurora colorado! I have moved to Bradenton Florida seven years ago. I get to Colorado often.


----------



## Cannhairdesign

Where in Florida? Im in Bradenton.


----------



## concl8ve

I am in Pennsylvania and like to walk. It would be nice to create a group for that!


----------



## kernan

So sorry about your lovely fur friend; beautiful, joyous friend. Wish I had a walking/knitting buddy. My mini aussie is a terror on a leash (and off), and most of the walkers in my area go speeding past so that their dogs are gasping for air!


----------



## mopa2282

Good luck in finding someone.


----------



## Cannhairdesign

I'm in Bradenton Florida anyone near me?


----------



## jeanbess

i hope this keeps going maybe someone will be lucky even if its not me good luck to every one in finding walking / knitting friends


----------



## sandj

Any body in Central Florida, lol. Good luck Jean.


----------



## Cannhairdesign

I'm in Bradentonz.


----------



## RosieC

Irish knitter said:


> I wish I had a friend to walk with also. I do not walk as it is too mountainous. I'd also like a fried to discuss the bible with.
> 
> Oh.....if I could just live in a flat place!!!


I was laughing at your "flat place" remark  You do live in an especially beautiful part of the country though !!


----------



## rc28

What a good idea!
I am in New York City, West 60ties. If any one is around here and wishes to walk/knit together it will be fantastic!!
Rosa


----------

